# New Build - Checker Board and Marble



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

Here is my 20th rod, a 7ft St. Croix, Fuji Micro Spiral, Marbling with Checker board Cork Handle and Butt Cap. The guides and winding checks are Fish Hawk Verigated Purple size A with gold accent bands.

Big Thanks to Terry at FTU for all of his help and guidance over the years and for taking the time to take the attached photos...Good Job on the pictures TERRY!!!

Took it out on Saturday (back when we had water in Clear Lake) and put it to the test on Redfish and Flounder. 

Looking forward to many more days on the water with this one...

Captain Tony


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the build - really outstanding work in all areas.

I have a question.

Is the trigger portion of the split Fuji seat comfortable to fish with? The small diameter, needed arbors front and back has kept me from using them. I have always thought the fit between the seat and grip needed to match outside diameter - is the down size at that point bothersome when fishing? Does it tend to twist in hand?

If you spent the time to build another rod just like that one would you again choose that seat?

Would appreciate any comment.

Thanks


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Fuji Split Reel Seat*

Hey Bill,

I have another rod with a Pac Bay Split Reel Seat and both are comfortable and I am able to get at least one finger under the rod seat when fishing. As far as having reel seat arbors in both the front and rear, I don't see an issue and to answer your question, concerning wheather or not I would build another rod with the Fuji Split Reel Seat, Yes I would.

Personally, I like both the Pac Bay and Fuji Split Reel seats for Bait Casters, but I think that the Fuji Split Reel Seat for Spinning Rods is the best in both feel and in looks.

Thanks for the complements,

Captain Tony


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That really is outstanding work! Bullard pigments?


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Bullard Pigments and Bullard Diamond 2 Rod Finish*

I have always used Bullard Pigments and I recently started using the Bullard Diamond 2 Rod Finish and I have to admit that the Bullard Diamond 2 is BY FAR the BEST that I have ever used!!! It mixes and goes on like glass...Awesome Product!!!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice looking


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Nice job!!!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*marbling*

the art work looks good, but u have to realize that the marbling is a little much and that it is to fare up the blank. this will cause tip weight and cause casting fatigue. more is not always better. i'm telling u this to help u with balance.....................bennie


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Marbeling is only 8" Long*

Hey Bennie,

The pictures make the marbeling and trim bands look longer than they actually are, as the marbeling is only 8" long and when you include both of the Trim Bands, we are at a total of 12" inches in front of the reel seat.

Knowing this, do you still feel that that it is too long???

Captain Tony


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice! I like the threads at the end of the snake skin.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*marbling*

yes, it's to long. keep ur trim bands small and try to keep around 6". this will keep the weight off the tip of the rod. also the rod will not look so christmasy. see u can get carried away with the art i still do sometimes, but u have to understand if u are going to fish with it u have to cosider weight, and also 6" of marbling will look just as good as 12" and maybe better. u also have the handle work and the snake u see what i'm saying.....................bennie



captaintony said:


> Hey Bennie,
> 
> The pictures make the marbeling and trim bands look longer than they actually are, as the marbeling is only 8" long and when you include both of the Trim Bands, we are at a total of 12" inches in front of the reel seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats on a nice build...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like that, if it is too tip heavy just put a plug or weight in the butt for a counter and you'll never notice it. Too many stripped down super lights and not enough art now days.


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Very light rod*

Hey Johnmyjohn,

This rod is VERY Light and was built on a ML St. Croix blank, that has a much smaller diameter than any other rod in this class that I have built. I honestly don't feel that plus or minus 2 inches of two coats of epoxy will add any measurable weight.

Thank you for the complements,

Tony


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

captaintony said:


> I honestly don't feel that plus or minus 2 inches of two coats of epoxy will add any measurable weight.


I don't either. A little epoxy weight just in front of the reel seat is alot different than "tip weight". The bottom line is if you're happy with it, that's all that matters. 12" of decorative adds on a rod with no foregrip is not too much IMO, and I wouldn't call that rod "christmasy". I think its a sharp looking build!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

It obviously ain't gonna work the way it is...send it to me for prompt "disposal"!


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks sharp. Nice marbling.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Jerry Value Assessment Please*

Jerry what do you think our mutual aquaintance in Dallas in the Pawn Business could get for THAT rod! If you receive the rod in the mail a trip may prove to be quite rewarding. I am requesting that you negotiate a swap based upon total weight. Rod weight for an equal weight of 21 K pure gold converted to US Dollars based on the gold market close on this date. An equal split would be quite nice! I think the marbling will yield a heavy price! We can both chip in for a"token" financial contribution to the builder of record as well as toast to him from your private stock!


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Wow thats some fine craftsmanship right there!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful rod, especially the handle. Great marbling.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

i still stand by what i say if u are building a fishing rod "2cool click".


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Bennie, I don't think anyone disagrees on the principle about weight forward of the reelseat, and it's affects on performance. Where I disagree, was in telling him it was too long and too "Christmasy". To each his own, that's why we build custom rods. Heck, I might think that ANYTHING forward is too much, but too much for what? BTW, did you mean "clique"?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*reply*



Goags said:


> Bennie, I don't think anyone disagrees on the principle about weight forward of the reelseat, and it's affects on performance. Where I disagree, was in telling him it was too long and too "Christmasy". To each his own, that's why we build custom rods. Heck, I might think that ANYTHING forward is too much, but too much for what? BTW, did you mean "clique"?


i ment click because sometime ya'll click ya'lls back legs like crickets, also i wrote that i'm bad about getting carried away with my art "to christmasy". u know i have dislexia i hope that is spelled right. i'm more right brain than left. all i was trying to do was improve his balance to his art work and give him some distintion to his rod like i was tought........bennie
ps my spelling may be off,but yall sure get the jest of what i'm saying.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I don't understand the "click", but I'm ok if you're ok. Let's build some rods!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*build some rods*



Goags said:


> I don't understand the "click", but I'm ok if you're ok. Let's build some rods!


*a ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

